# LyX, Deutsche Tastatur und Ã¶Ã¤Ã¼Ã

## JeroenV

Hallo,

Vorher habe ich ein US Tastatur mit dead keys LyX benutzt, und habe keine Probleme gehabt mit umlaute und Ã¤hnlich. Jetzt aber habe ich eine deutsche Tastatur, aber wenn ich Ã¶Ã¤Ã¼Ã oder Ã¤hnlich Probiere, passiert nichts.

```

$ lyx -dbg 68

```

gibt folgenden Debug-ausgaben wenn ich Ã¶Ã¤Ã¼Ã probiere:

```

...

Chardef: 228 to [\"{a}]

Chardef: 229 to [\r{a}]

Chardef: 230 to [\ae{}]

Chardef: 231 to [\c{c}]

Chardef: 232 to [\`{e}]

Chardef: 233 to [\'{e}]

Chardef: 234 to [\^{e}]

Chardef: 235 to [\"{e}]

...

Press key 0 text "Ã¶", ascii "246"

Setting key to 0, Ã¶

Press key 0 text "Ã¤", ascii "228"

Setting key to 0, Ã¤

Press key 0 text "Ã¼", ascii "252"

Setting key to 0, Ã¼

Press key 0 text "Ã", ascii "223"

Setting key to 0, Ã

```

aber das Text-fenster bleibt leer.

Es scheint mir, daÃ die Chardef Zeilen zeigen, daÃ LyX weiÃt was z.B. ascii 228 ist, und die Ã¤-Taste gibt ascii-wert 228, also dann sollte es doch klappen, oder  :Question: 

Bei wem funktioniert das alles?

TschÃ¼Ã,

----------

## EOF

Hilft das vielleicht ?

http://wiki.lyx.org/Tips/SettingLANG

Also LyX mit:

```
LANG=de_DE lyx
```

starten. Nochmal meine allergroesste Bewunderung an die LyX-Entwickler.

----------

## JeroenV

Danke,

Leider sieht es jetzt noch schlimmer aus (also mit LANG=de_DE), sowas habe ich noch nicht gesehen: wenn ich ä eingebe, sehe ich etwa 25 Fremdzeichen im Textfenster (also eigentlich nur nicht-normale Buchstaben)

Alle öäüß und ähnlich geben viele Zeichen, die gar kein Sinn machen.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

